# Drone video! A frosty white family Christmas in Wyoming!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I had my whole family together for Christmas in a rented home in Star Valley Wyoming. It is where I was born and having all my grandkids and kids there was just great.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pretty cool!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great video, thanks for posting.

.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

trackerputnam, what drone are you flying? That's some amazing footage! Nice job!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I Love Star Valley, it's where my dad grew up and some of my favorite memories as a kid was fishing the nearby streams with my grandparents. The winters can be brutal though, my dad describes Star Valley weather as 8 months of winter and 4 months of rough sledding.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I have the DJI Phantom 4. Very easy to fly, and takes amazing footage.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> I Love Star Valley,


Summer of 85, my scout troop spent a week there camping. The only reason Star Valley wasn't burned to the ground, is it rained every single day for the entire week. Us kids must have blown a cumulative $500 worth of roman candles, bottlerockets and firecrackers. Tent poles work awesome as bottle rocket launchers.

One of my most favorite camping memories was that trip: rain, mud and all. I can still vividly see trails of bottlerockets going from tent to tent as we lit it up WWII style 

Poor leaders...

-DallanC


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Great footage. I was born in Star Valley... my family are some of the original settlers. Grandparents, Great Grandparents and Great Great Grandparents are buried in the various towns throughout the valley... Afton, Freedom, Bedford. Love the area. I even have a Star mounted to my house representing an original Star Valley-ite.


----------

